# cleaning old traps



## YooperTroll (Sep 30, 2008)

i have a couple of old traps of my grandfather's that i would like to clean up for a wall display in my den...what's the best way to take the grime and rust off of them? 

thanks in advance.


----------



## Grayphase (May 11, 2010)

Boil in Lye or bury in black muck for a couple weeks


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

50/50 vinegar and water will remove the rust but it could reduce the value. Soak overnight or until you get the results you want. Rinse in a bucket of baking soda and water, then rinse with clean water.


----------



## YooperTroll (Sep 30, 2008)

FREEPOP said:


> 50/50 vinegar and water will remove the rust but it could reduce the value. Soak overnight or until you get the results you want. Rinse in a bucket of baking soda and water, then rinse with clean water.


I'm not too worried about hurting the value (although I'm sure they're worth something), as they the sentimental value ensures I'll be keeping them. 

Thanks for the tips, guys.


----------



## anon21511 (Jan 13, 2006)

Since it sounds like you only want them for display purpose, have them bead blasted, then redyed. Shouldn't be hard to find someone close to you that can do one or both.


----------



## mwflint (May 13, 2010)

keep it simple

why not use a series of wire brushing and steel wool? then if showing off spray with some clear spray from aresol can?

just a thought...


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

Work smarter, not harder. 

http://1bad6t.com/rust_removal.html


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Vinegar works great.

Soak overnight, hit it with a brush and rinse it off.

Be sure to re-dye or spray with clear paint or something as the bare metal will quickly rust again.


----------

